# Ef-m lens repair



## bf (Apr 25, 2018)

I have dropped my favorite ef-m lenses (22mm and 11-22) several times. I have them since 2014. Both are functional with AF but you see dings and feel it in manual focus.
Is there any service center for such issues? Will it be affordable?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 25, 2018)

Have you contacted Canon in your country?


----------



## andrei1989 (Apr 25, 2018)

it might not be worth the effort considering the prices of these lenses...
maybe sell them really cheap to someone who'd need them and get new ones if the issues bother you


----------



## bf (Apr 25, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> Have you contacted Canon in your country?


Not yet! I was a little afraid! I just learned that I live less than 20 miles away from their headquarter at the USA.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 25, 2018)

bf said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Have you contacted Canon in your country?
> ...



They have a few service centers, not all of them service lenses. For example, if you bring a lens into the Jamesburg, NJ facility, they'll ship it to VA for repair. Their US HQ is in Melville, NY – I don't know if they actually accept products for service there.


----------



## bf (May 1, 2018)

andrei1989 said:


> it might not be worth the effort considering the prices of these lenses...
> maybe sell them really cheap to someone who'd need them and get new ones if the issues bother you


Does anyone have their pricing for similar repairs?


----------

